# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  DeepDrumpf, twitterbot, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Brad Hayes

twitter.com/deepdrumpf

Prototype - twitter.com/realDonaldTrump

----------


## Airicist

"Postdoc's Trump twitterbot uses AI to train itself on transcripts from Trumpspeeches"

by Adam Conner-Simons
March 3,2016

----------

